
Silicon Valley elites are spending $60 for 3 gallons of unfiltered water - JumpCrisscross
http://www.businessinsider.com/silicon-valley-raw-water-obsession-2018-1
======
pyrophane
Whatever you might think of this, I think it bears mentioning that everything
else we eat plays a huge role in determining our internal bacterial landscape.
In other words, fill your diet with sugar and alcohol and all the live water
in the world isn’t going to help.

------
CaliforniaKarl
Shades of P. T. Barnum, I think.

